# Lead warehouse assoicate



## Great (Mar 1, 2022)

Does any dc have lead warehouse associate I know their lead warehouse workers. I just wonder why there no lead warehouse assoicate.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Mar 1, 2022)

It's not the same as a store,  never heard anyone a dc be called an associate.


----------



## Great (Mar 1, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> It's not the same as a store,  never heard anyone a dc be called an associate.


We use to be call packers but they change the job title to warehouse assoicate. A warehouse assoicate is not equipment train unlike a warehouse worker who is equipment train.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 1, 2022)

The equivalent of what you’re asking about already exists, they’re still lead warehouse workers though.
For instance, my building has 3 LWWs per shift in MBP.
1 covers breakpack
1 covers auto-rebin
1 covers legacy packing


----------



## Great (Mar 1, 2022)

Yeah they are lead warehouse worker who have to drive equipment.I am back up lead for packing, but I can not become a lead warehouse worker for mbp because I am afraid of heights so I can not drive a order picker. If they had lead warehouse associate give them chance to move up too. Several warehouse assoicate have the same issues in my building.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 1, 2022)

So then don’t be a lead for MBP… IB & OB don’t use order pickers.. You’d probably have to go to that department for a year or whatever to be considered, but it’s doable. Plus it would show flexibility, expand building knowledge, etc., qualities that they would value in someone trying to advance.
Nobody is advancing on a path that goes: 
B1 WH TM > B1 WH LWW > B1 WH OM
It’s more like:
B1 WH TM > A1 MBP LWW > B2 OB OM
Point is, you can’t stay put _and_ advance, you have to pick one, and the next step above WA is WW.
FWIW, an order picker isn’t that bad. They do sway a little bit when you get higher up, but you get used to it, and in an aisle it doesn’t feel as high as you’d think. I’m very much not ok with heights in most circumstances (don’t even like being near the railing on the mezz), but I’m ok on an OP. Once covid protocols are over, you should ask if a trainer can take you up in one, you may be surprised.


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 2, 2022)

We have ICQA in our building that won’t even go up in an OP.   They just bat their pretty little eyelashes, and one of the dudes do that function for her.  In fact, we have one that i doubt is even equipment certified, as she has never been seen with anything beyond the little roll around cart that carries her computer.  Andy I’m betting the packing leads aren’t required to OP train, it makes no sense and doesn’t impact packing in any way.  Plus they are all cute little gals, who always seem to get their way and stay out of trouble, at least in our building.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 2, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> We have ICQA in our building that won’t even go up in an OP.   They just bat their pretty little eyelashes, and one of the dudes do that function for her.  In fact, we have one that i doubt is even equipment certified, as she has never been seen with anything beyond the little roll around cart that carries her computer.  Andy I’m betting the packing leads aren’t required to OP train, it makes no sense and doesn’t impact packing in any way.  Plus they are all cute little gals, who always seem to get their way and stay out of trouble, at least in our building.


Wtf does she do every day?
Granted, every building is slightly different as far as ICQA goes, but every HQ assigned function requires some form of PIT.
I would prefer to have 1 less person on my ICQA team than have someone on self-appointed light duty.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 2, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> We have ICQA in our building that won’t even go up in an OP.   They just bat their pretty little eyelashes, and one of the dudes do that function for her.  In fact, we have one that i doubt is even equipment certified, as she has never been seen with anything beyond the little roll around cart that carries her computer.  Andy I’m betting the packing leads aren’t required to OP train, it makes no sense and doesn’t impact packing in any way.  Plus they are all cute little gals, who always seem to get their way and stay out of trouble, at least in our building.


How do they get away with that? You HAVE to be able to get on equipment to do the job. Whatever TM is doing the job for them should be told to stop. What does the ICQA OM say about it? I was in ICQA and had to jump on equipment and yes we had pretty girls on our team but you bet they jumped on equipment too. One of them was even from IB so she didn't even know how to drive an OP and she got trained to.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 2, 2022)

Great said:


> Yeah they are lead warehouse worker who have to drive equipment.I am back up lead for packing, but I can not become a lead warehouse worker for mbp because I am afraid of heights so I can not drive a order picker. If they had lead warehouse associate give them chance to move up too. Several warehouse assoicate have the same issues in my building.


You don’t need pit certifications to be AR lead


----------



## Great (Mar 2, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> You don’t need pit certifications to be AR lead


What is ar lead? I do not think we have a AR lead.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 2, 2022)

Auto rebin.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Mar 2, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Wtf does she do every day?
> Granted, every building is slightly different as far as ICQA goes, but every HQ assigned function requires some form of PIT.
> I would prefer to have 1 less person on my ICQA team than have someone on self-appointed light duty.


Sounds like inbound dock audits.

And everyone in icqa hates doing them.  
Every icqa tm has had about 1000 near death experiences performing them.  

My keys icqa has a guy who just does the same job every night refusing to do anything else.
They all secretly hate him but don't want to start something because he's a big ass licker to the senior.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 3, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Sounds like inbound dock audits.
> 
> And everyone in icqa hates doing them.
> Every icqa tm has had about 1000 near death experiences performing them.
> ...


Even doing dock audits we use the RC and tugger to bring the freight somewhere we’re not gonna get blasted by some newbie on a RC. I don’t get paid enough to do them on the actual dock.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 3, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Even doing dock audits we use the RC and tugger to bring the freight somewhere we’re not gonna get blasted by some newbie on a RC. I don’t get paid enough to do them on the actual dock.


I wish they let us do it on equipment at my DC. When I was in ICQA and they rolled out IB Dock Audits I was the one to do them everyday for about 3 months. They gave us a cart with a laptop desk and said we had to do it that way since the equipment needed to be for production only.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 3, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I wish they let us do it on equipment at my DC. When I was in ICQA and they rolled out IB Dock Audits I was the one to do them everyday for about 3 months. They gave us a cart with a laptop desk and said we had to do it that way since the equipment needed to be for production only.


That’s understandable, there’s usually a RC sitting somewhere in the building not being used though. Otherwise I’ll just use a pallet jack or ask a GPMer to move some pallets to somewhere I’m safe doing it.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Mar 3, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Even doing dock audits we use the RC and tugger to bring the freight somewhere we’re not gonna get blasted by some newbie on a RC. I don’t get paid enough to do them on the actual dock.



They used to bring pallets and carts back to the icqa area and do an actual audit.

Then they got a new om from another building who copied what it's icqa did to try and look like they had a clue when they came over.  Plus they are supposed to be trainers and spend 15 minutes talking to the tm who screwed up about why they have mixed dpci or counted wrong.  

So they walk the dock with a cart with a 5ft tall flag on it and worry more about the guy on a triple who looks like they are 12 and been on the job 2 weeks because they need every order picker as it takes 3 people to equal 1 as they run 30%.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

How does a WW-TM who holds all certs and has all permissions required for the shipping wing (scissor certified even) get certs for both OP & RT on OT? 
Side note: I can triple better than a tripler who triples in WH. Not all but def most


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 19, 2022)

RWTM said:


> How does a WW-TM who holds all certs and has all permissions required for the shipping wing (scissor certified even) get certs for both OP & RT on OT?
> Side note: I can triple better than a tripler who triples in WH. Not all but def most


The only way you can get trained on equipment that isn't OB specific is 1. If you transfer out to that department or 2. You get crossed trained into that department. If you can finesse the WHS OM and OB OM to send you to get trained on said equipment that more power to you but if you're helping WHS your hours technically need to be billed to WHS and not OB.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> The only way you can get trained on equipment that isn't OB specific is 1. If you transfer out to that department or 2. You get crossed trained into that department. If you can finesse the WHS OM and OB OM to send you to get trained on said equipment that more power to you but if you're helping WHS your hours technically need to be billed to WHS and not OB.


I have been trained on other dept equipment before that was a rule… I also know my SOM can revoke any of my licenses at anytime for whatever. I’ve seen TM’s get walked out on the spot for riding equipment without proper licensing. I only like to use the old scissor lift because that’s what I was trained on.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 16, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I have been trained on other dept equipment before that was a rule… I also know my SOM can revoke any of my licenses at anytime for whatever. I’ve seen TM’s get walked out on the spot for riding equipment without proper licensing. I only like to use the old scissor lift because that’s what I was trained on.


Unless you were E&F prior or in that department prior that would have been the only way you can get trained on equipment that isn't OB specific. It's always been a rule as long as I've been with the company and have been told by OMs that have been with the company 15+ years. Yea if you're not trained in a specific equipment and you jump on it it is automatic termination. That's always been a rule as well as not having a proper checklist filled out can be a final or lead up to termination. That's why one of the questions on the test is if you can jump on other equipment. If you got trained on non specific equipment than the OM was going out of their way to get you trained because there is no need for you to be on WHS equipment if you're OB.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

Bro I can drive a triple better than most TM’s in WH. I was trained by a OB trainer too. Guess what it’s power equipment and WH, MBP, OB we all Warehouse Workers. Idk your 20 but not my DC


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

Lead Warehouse Associates are Leads over in EFC that’s attatched to the RDC. Warehouse Associates / Lead Warehouse Associates both don’t use power equipment and are required to lift less weight then a Warehouse Worker. I have 2 internals in for FC Lead Warehouse Workers….

OBB2 just recruited some former WA  IB or OB FC needs to promote a current WW 

Automatic termination for driving ANY power equipment in their restricted area. E&F GPM’s their deadwood. It’s not fresh. Fresh over on the 300 dock. Drive down and get it

*Pro tip for NCON sorters: Act like your getting fresh wood cuz the QC needs it and you might find a little something something off the Art lines. Come rubberband heavy, tradies only. If your NCON eyes don’t see NCON labels pick up a 2 pc fresh stack of wood. Tell em the QC said it was ok.*


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Even doing dock audits we use the RC and tugger to bring the freight somewhere we’re not gonna get blasted by some newbie on a RC. I don’t get paid enough to do them on the actual dock.


™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 17, 2022)

If a TM becomes a LWW are there only 2 ways to drop the tittle after it’s received? 1) Voluntary stepping down or 2) fired ?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 17, 2022)

What kind of ppe do you need to work in a lead warehouse? its a very toxic substance..


----------



## RWTM (Apr 17, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> What kind of ppe do you need to work in a lead warehouse? its a very toxic substance..


Is the FC that better


----------



## Hal (Apr 17, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Say what


Its a joke. Lead the element. Its toxic.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 18, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Say what


To work in the lead warehouse, what ppe are you required to wear?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 18, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> To work in the lead warehouse, what ppe are you required to wear?


I would post the new Hamdbook for DC’s but I don’t know if it would be a company violation. The new handbooks go live 4/20 if it hasn’t already. (Check workday.) 
As for PPE the most common NON NEGOTIABLE’s are shoes that aren’t sandals, work gloves, and ear plugs!


----------



## RWTM (Apr 18, 2022)

Great said:


> Does any dc have lead warehouse associate I know their lead warehouse workers. I just wonder why there no lead warehouse assoicate.


Probably the FC along side the RDC.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 19, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I would post the new Hamdbook for DC’s but I don’t know if it would be a company violation. The new handbooks go live 4/20 if it hasn’t already. (Check workday.)
> As for PPE the most common NON NEGOTIABLE’s are shoes that aren’t sandals, work gloves, and ear plugs!


Wow, that does not sound like adequate protection from lead exposure..


----------



## RWTM (Apr 19, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Wow, that does not sound like adequate protection from lead exposure..


RDC don’t handle metals.


----------



## WHS (Apr 19, 2022)

RWTM said:


> RDC don’t handle metals.


You’re not a quick one are you


----------

